# My review of Qiyi's new MS line of budget cubes (really great value)



## TNL Cubing (May 18, 2020)

I am super impressed by these puzzles. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 18, 2020)

can i just say i love ur profile pic lol. Solvable? scramble?


----------



## TNL Cubing (May 18, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> can i just say i love ur profile pic lol. Solvable? scramble?


 
Haha yes you can say that, thanks  Don't have the scramble but it is solvable.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (May 19, 2020)

I am getting mine in about 2-3 days, Cant wait to try them! (I'll update this post when I get them)


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> Haha yes you can say that, thanks  Don't have the scramble but it is solvable.



Needs to be in Tingman's next "We Solve Famous Scrambles" video


----------



## TNL Cubing (May 20, 2020)

QuestionableCuber said:


> I am getting mine in about 2-3 days, Cant wait to try them! (I'll update this post when I get them)



awesome! interested to see what you think!!


----------



## TNL Cubing (May 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Needs to be in Tingman's next "We Solve Famous Scrambles" video



True! CubeHead's will surely get in sometime too haha.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (May 20, 2020)

Just got my Qiyi MS and I love it! its smooth and with a good blocky feeling, also somewhat clacky. I am most likely going to main it over $60 dollar puzzles


----------



## TNL Cubing (May 20, 2020)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Just got my Qiyi MS and I love it! its smooth and with a good blocky feeling, also somewhat clacky. I am most likely going to main it over $60 dollar puzzles



Oh wow. I didn't have that amazing of a first impression, but thats awesome that you have a new main!!


----------

